# 2 old guys getting it done



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I tagged my 9 point Tuesday on an afternoon hunt. It started as a really slow season for me. In 15 previous days in the field I had only seen a total of 9 deer. I wasn't really discouraged because we just have so many pics of some very nice but nocturnal deer. It was just a matter of time before November's magic made the bucks start to move and this week was it. This stand is located on a wooded hillside with a creek on the bottom and some pasture on top. Access is fantastic because you don't disturb much getting in. There really aren't any major trails to watch but the deer will show up just anywhere, anytime and from any direction. Got in stand just after 1:30 and at 3:15 this guy just showed up. After my shot I went down to check the hit and had immediate good blood so I started to follow. After following about 50 yards of good blood I was standing next to a big tree deciding weather to keep going or maybe back off. I noticed a little movement on the other side of the tree and about 10 yards away is another buck and he (of course) was probably a little bigger than this one. He went about his business about a minute before he sensed I was there and got of of Dodge. (that was pretty cool) I backed off the trail for a little while just in case.... but when I went back to look for him, he was piled up just a few yards out of sight.











My hunting buddy got this buck this morning. He's been hunting a little different area than me which has been tucked behind the back side of a corn field. If you don't have access to the neighboring farm (like we do) it can be a real bear to get back to this area. The farmer had just taken out about 10 rows of corn along the perimeter of the field and since this guy lets a few other guys hunt we knew we could lose our solitude real quick. Ken decided he wanted to be in that stand because along with the cut corn, there was a big stand of oaks just below this stand where deer had been feeding. Another nice thing about this stand is it gets a lot of late movement because of it's remoteness. While in his stand Ken noticed this deer about 70 yards off to his right. It wasn't doing much so he took out his trusty deer "can" call. After a few bleats with the can the deer came right to him for a 10 yard shot at 9:15.
When I came over to help with the deer he mentioned the deer had come in from the direction of his camera about 50 yards from where he 1st saw him. We pulled the camera and sure enough @ 10:14 (set before time change) there was a pic of his buck just a moment before. That's the 2nd time we've gotten pics of a deer just moments before we killed it.








No mistaking him with that broken tine.

We still want to get a doe or 2 just to even the herd a little but we have to deal with a few crappie 1st.
God I love being retired....


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

great deer and congrats to you both! holy drop tine!! looking forward to hopefully retiring some day. its tough for me to choose between hot fall crappie and saugeye bites and sitting in a tree stand during the rut. too good of a time of year!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I read the title and knew it was going to be your thread. Awesome story with a couple of stud deer! Thats gettin it done!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Those are some nice ones. Congrats fellas.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Congrats! Great buck and story.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Very nice!! And love the stories of the hunt! Thanks


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Great job CD and some awesome bucks !!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job fellars


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats!! And thanks for sharing


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

old men need hunting success to! great story and pictures. thanks for sharing your hunts with the rest of us.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Hard to top a week like that for you guys. Congratulations to both of you. Nice drop tine crappie!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Two old Bucks shooting two old Bucks. 
Doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice report and congrats on the deer fellas!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Well done. A pair of great looking bucks!


----------

